# Please help me to find & buy a good quality Rubik's cube (3x3x3)



## Chanz (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello friends. um new to Speedsloving.com 

Well, um also huge fan of Rubik's (3x3x3) . but I hav a very very bad quality cube  so in these days um willing to purchase a good quality one :tu

But the problem is I have no idea about Rubik's market, cz I never purchased those via online. :confused: but one of my friend said there is a cube called "Dayan ZhanChi" and it is the best cube for speed-cubing. so I Watched some reviews on youtube about Cube4you and Dayan Zanchi. so um thinking I better to go with "Dayan ZhanChi"
So what do you ppl think about ZhanChi? and what is the official website for buy it online? or Shall I buy it from eBay?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello. 

So, I understand that you're new and all, so it's pretty forgiveable; however, this is a very commonly asked question and things like this should be posted HERE.

Basically, the crux of the matter is that there is no "best cube," only personal preferences ("it's the cuber, not the cube"). If you like very, very fast and crispy, I'd suggest the Zhanchi, or the Lingyun (maybe AV). Personally, I'm still sticking with my Guhong at the moment, which is more of a smooth cube. 
Some other people (i.e.: Not me), would ask you how fast you are and say the Zhanchi is a "expert cube," meaning you should only get it if you're sub-20 and such. Personally, I feel there's no need purchasing a crappy cube only to buy a better one later. Plus, having a fast cube can often help in developing fingertricks. 

As for where to buy: Most people suggest Lightake.com, though I'm personally not experienced with online purchasing of cubes because I'm spoiled with a local shop owned by a friend. :3


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 11, 2011)

^this 
but get a Ghosthand II off lightake... its best for beginners (if you are one of course !) 

Oh and there is definitely no official Dayan site, although there should be


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 15, 2011)

Basically what philip said.

But get either an AV, FII, or Ghosthand since your a beginner. There all fast cubes, plus there super cheap.


----------



## mazter2010 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost hand 2 3x3 is my reccommendation, it is absolutely perfect out of the box, but if you go super fast, itll lock up sometimes. But its definately great for a beginner!


----------



## jrb (Sep 24, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> but get a Ghosthand II off lightake





Cheese11 said:


> But get either an AV, FII, or Ghosthand since your a beginner



I don't agree with this. Get as good of a cube as you want.


----------



## stoic (Sep 24, 2011)

jrb said:


> I don't agree with this. Get as good of a cube as you want.


 
I agree. The Ghosthand II sucks compared to the Dayan cubes


----------



## Godmil (Sep 24, 2011)

Dayan Guhong and ZhanChi are brilliant cubes, you wont be disapointed with either of them. (also don't bother with a Ghosthand, AV or F2, you'll just want to replace them when you get a little faster. There is a sub forum here where shops can post to advertise themselves, check them out to see where you can get a good deal.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Sep 25, 2011)

or lingyun v2 for a crispy dayan cube


----------



## Goosly (Sep 25, 2011)

Buy a ZhanChi from Cube Depot. It's $14 + shipping (for me= + $5), but the shipping is very fast.
On lightake, the ZhanChi is $22 with free shipping, but slow shipping.

Off course the price and speed for shipping depend on where you live.


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 25, 2011)

I think you can get any Dayan cube, but (unlike anyone else) I suggest the LunHui, since it is probably the slowest of them all, and has a no-popping mechanism. That's not to say it's slow, just the most controllable for a "beginner". But any Dayan will do. This is just my opinion. 

Also, not to be a stalker, but where do you live? I just want to know country, since if you live in Australia, you should buy for an Australian bsed cubing store for cheaper and faster shipping. But if you live in the US, then buy from a US based store.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 25, 2011)

jrb said:


> I don't agree with this. Get as good of a cube as you want.


 
Ya but these cubes are all smooth and controlable.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 25, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> the LunHui, since it is probably the slowest of them all, and has a no-popping mechanism.


 
Lunhui is redonkulously fast, at least the ones I've felt.


----------

